# Wir sind Vennbiker



## muschi (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo, für alle die uns noch nicht kennen, und Bock haben nach dem Sport mal ein bisschen Entspannung beim lesen und gucken unserer Rennberichte und Fotostrecken zu haben, den möchte ich doch unseren Internetauftritt unter www.vennbike.de ans Herz legen.

*Wir sind die Vennbiker und wir sind bekloppt.*


Wir sind die, die nichts können, aber alles machen.

Die, bei denen Murphy ständiger Begleiter ist.

Wir sind die, die alles wollen , aber nichts bekommen,

ausser der schmunzelnden Anerkennung nach dem Sturz.

Wir sind die, die auf sich selber neidisch sind, 

weil wir nicht wissen ob das vollbrachte ein zweites Mal klappt.

Aber vor allem sind wir die, die im mountainbiken das meditative sehen,

Die, die sich freiwillig Schmerz antun um zu entspannen.

Es geht ums wesentliche, um die Essenz.

Das Kaffeekränzchen, das sind die anderen.

Wir geben dem Begriff Vollkontaktsport eine neue Bedeutung.

Wir sind die, die versuchen eine ganze Industrie am Leben zu erhalten,

indem wir möglichst viel Material an seine Belastungsgrenze führen.


Und ja, man braucht mehr wie zwei Räder.

Wir sind bekloppt und wir haben uns gefunden.


----------



## muschi (16. Juli 2014)

Das war mal wieder eine geile Runde, Bunkersuche im Hürtgenwald.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/betonsanierer-im-hurtgenwald.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2014)

Schöner Bericht von einem dunklen Kapitel. 



Gibt es da einen Wegeplan für die Bunker, oder wie habt ihr die gefunden?


----------



## muschi (17. Juli 2014)

Am besten kann man die Bunker Ochsenkopf und Peterberg vom Parkplatz Ochsenkopf an der L160 erreichen. Da steht auch eine Schautafel.
Die Bunker im Buhlert sind hier beschrieben, 
http://hunde-reisefuehrer.de/wander...den-buhlert-zu-den-bunkern-des-2-weltkrieges/


----------



## H-P (17. Juli 2014)

Super, danke.


----------



## muschi (28. Juli 2014)

Niemand stellt sich zwischen die Muschi und seiner Beute.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/07/ein-ring-sie-zu-knechten-rar-2014.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2014)

Kein wunder das du so aua Kopf hast, hätte ich auch wenn ich 24h nur im Kreis nudeln dürfte


----------



## muschi (6. August 2014)

Wenn der Pott ruft, ich war dabei, 425km 24h, Allaf

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/tatort-folge-24h-duisburg-sag-es-noch.html#gpluscomments


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Männer von Vennbike,
das hier steht doch schon bestimmt auf eurer Agenda oder ?


----------



## muschi (8. August 2014)

Sicher da sind wir doch schon seit dem ersten Tag gemeldet.
Das ist technisch nix für Weicheier.
Das Foto stammt aus dem Hang wohl das Rennen lang läuft.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2014)

Ok,durch den Hang aber nich über die Platten oder?
Schätze mal da werden sonst ü90% zu Fussgänger !
DieAnsage würde mich ja auch reizen,
hatte heuer mit em Claudi gequaselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (8. August 2014)

ne die Platte wird da nicht drin sein.


----------



## muschi (21. August 2014)

Urlaub im Piemont, so geil.

http://vennbike.blogspot.de/2014/08/midlife-crisis-kein-problem.html?m=1


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2014)

Orthopädie Strümpfe in lime, oder wie immer die Farbe heisst, sehr schick.


----------



## muschi (21. August 2014)

Es geht vorran 3x2500m Montes.

http://vennbike.blogspot.it/2014/08/you-get-what-you-want-leave-it-or-take.html?m=1


----------



## muschi (25. August 2014)

Teil 3 der Piemonttrilogie

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/08/der-berg-ruft-in-den-cottischen.html


----------



## 2014macHartmann (1. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen diesen Fred eignet sich hervoragend zum verabreden  ODER?

Mario nimm nicht nur Bilder von dir, das wird eintönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (1. September 2014)

Dann nimm das,
http://vennbike.blogspot.de/2014/08/die-cottischen-alpen-ein-nachwort.html?m=1


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. September 2014)

Alta ! 

Alta !!!

Beim ersten Bild muss es normal schneien so cool wie der Kerl rüberkommt


----------



## muschi (1. September 2014)

Das ist unser Markus, der mit dem Knopf zum umschalten auf Alpenverein.


----------



## muschi (16. September 2014)

Mein Singlespeed kann jetzt auch in Rennen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/fruher-war-alles-besser-oder-der-tanz.html#more


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2014)

Geil bekloptte Aktion 


2010 hab ich in Malmedy mal neben einem SSP Fahrer im Block gestanden.
Der ist mit seinen geschätz 1,95m eh schon aus der masse rausgestochen,
aber am geilsten war das von hinten zu sehen als der den ersten Anstieg im Wiegetritt rauf ist.
Wir waren damals auch ein Tempo, rauf is er vorgeballert, runter hab ich ihn wieder bei gehabt.
Leider nur bis km20 denn da musste er wegen Würfelhusten anhalten.


----------



## muschi (16. September 2014)

In Malmedy macht man sowas auch nicht. 
Das passt gar nicht, weder von den Steigungen noch von der technischen Herausforderung.
Da wäre ich auch früher ausgestiegen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2014)

Aber Eier hatte er ja immerhin da zu starten mit sonem Teil 
Son Stahlklopper würd mir auch noch gefallen, muss mal was sparen !
Dann aber wenigstens hinten ne Schaltung, momentan stimmt das Verhältnis Muskelkraft gegen Schwerkraft noch nicht so ganz


----------



## muschi (23. September 2014)

4h im Hürtgenwald, ein super Veranstaltung.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/ali-muschi-baba-till-und-die-40.html#more


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (27. September 2014)

Hi,  seit ihr Morgen hier anzutreffen?
http://singletrack-limburg.eu/bikeboutique-singletrack-event-2014/waarom/


----------



## muschi (27. September 2014)

Wenn wir davon früher gewusst hätten, wäre das eine Option gewesen.
Die Jungs hatte heute eine große Runde Nideggen. morgen stehen die Rennen in Büchel und Bergheim Glessen an.
Aber Danke für die Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

Ein akuter Ausbruch von Schilderwahn verhindert einmal ein Renen zu dominieren.

Die Glessener Höhe und ihre Folgen........

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/lost-in-glessen-auf-der-suche-nach.html#more


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi,  bald gibt's auch was für die Tage,  wenn der innere Schweinehund doch nicht raus will... 
http://wood15.eu/#nl/pages/home

Und das Datum für das Bikeboutique Singletrack Event
Zondag 27 september *2015 steht auch schon. *


----------



## muschi (10. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil, Termin wird notiert.
Wood15 ist defenitiv was für unseren Denis, Bernd und Till.


----------



## muschi (10. Oktober 2014)

Wir waren wieder Bunker suchen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/die-betonsanierer-20-dynamit-ist-keine.html#more


----------



## muschi (19. Oktober 2014)

Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison, ich habe mir mal Motivation zum trainieren geholt.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/ein-traktat-zu-meinem-laktat.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2014)

Pah, du hast Probleme !
Laktat !

Weisst du womit ich zu kämpfen haben ?
Kalorien ! Die kommen ständig in Heerschaaren daher und sorgen dafür das ich auch nie ein Rennen gewinnen werde


----------



## muschi (19. Oktober 2014)

Scheiße!!!! das tut mir leid.


----------



## muschi (21. Oktober 2014)

Unser Till und seine Holde auf den Schönwettertrails der Pyrenäen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/tour-de-france-2014.html#more
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/tour-de-france-2014.html#more


----------



## muschi (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Wolle hat sich die Arbeit gemacht unsere Heldentaten in den Alpen in einem kleinen Film zusammen zu fassen.
Das ist dabei herausgekommen, viel Spaß.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Vennbike, der geilste Scheiss seit es die Omerbacher und Wehebacher hinfort geweht hat


----------



## muschi (4. November 2014)

Saisonabschluß bei bestem Eifelwetter

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/13-kleine-vennbikerlein-auf.html#more


----------



## 2014macHartmann (5. November 2014)

"Grenzgänger" schrieb:


> Hi,  bald gibt's auch was für die Tage,  wenn der innere Schweinehund doch nicht raus will...
> http://wood15.eu/#nl/pages/home
> 
> Und das Datum für das Bikeboutique Singletrack Event
> Zondag 27 september *2015 steht auch schon. *





malario schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Termin wird notiert.
> Wood15 ist defenitiv was für unseren Denis, Bernd und Till.



Kenn ich doch schon längst  und bald guck ich mir das Persönlich an!!! 

Mario und Frank konnten es nicht lassen die ganze Zeit ans Bier zu denken...


----------



## muschi (10. November 2014)

Da hat der SV Einruhr wieder zum Els trinken eingeladen.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/klassentreffen-am-see.html


----------



## ratze (12. November 2014)

HI, Ende November ist doch der legendäre Weihnachtsmarkt in Murlatshütte , da kann man auch als Leuchtmittel Elz trinken !


----------



## muschi (17. November 2014)

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/11/matsch-macht-mobil-bei-arbeit-sport-und.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (18. November 2014)

Und es geht voran

Vennbike.de



​


----------



## muschi (18. November 2014)

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2013/11/bikepark-in-hurtgenwald.html


@denis.sine dann auch richtig, wenn schon denn schon


----------



## ratze (20. November 2014)

Wie,wann oder wo verabreden sich die Vennbiker ? Halt die frage nach drei W´s...


----------



## muschi (20. November 2014)

Wir verabreden uns nicht öffentlich, ich schicke dir eine PN.


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (21. November 2014)

Wood 15 hat nun auf. 
http://wood15.eu/#nl/pages/home


----------



## muschi (30. November 2014)

Advent Advent das erste Lichtlein brennt.
An den folgenden Adventssonntagen wird es für euch jeweils eine neue Geschichte im Blog geben.
Heute beginnen wir mit der Aufbaugeschichte zu meinem Titanenduro-Hardtail.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/11/titanomanisches-von-2soulscycles-ein.html


----------



## muschi (7. Dezember 2014)

Advent, Advent,das zweite Lichtlein brennt.
Es gibt Menschen die haben das Glück ihr Hobby zum Beruf zu machen.
Wie unser Phil der ist jetzt mit Pornoschweißnaht Nicole zusammen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/lubbrechtsen-der-ort-dem-die-wohl.html


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich werde mir Bikeparkfreigabe erteilen müssen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/uber-gaps-tabels-drops-und-andere.html#more


----------



## muschi (14. Dezember 2014)

Advent, advent das dritte Lichtlein brennt.

Falls bei einigen noch Unklarheiten herrschen sollten, betreffend der Einordnung eures Aktionismus im Gelände, könnt ihr das nochmal hier genau definiert nachlesen, schönen Lichtleinbrenntag noch.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/aktuelle-information-zum-tretschwein.html


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Es weihnachtet, und das als kleines Geschenk, ein Guckloch in 30 Jahre Radfahren.
Frohe weihnachten, Prost.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/mein-groes-warum-des-radsports.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (24. Dezember 2014)

Vennbike sagt Frohe Weihnachten

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/die-wutz-sagt-bitte-schon-wir-sagen_24.html


----------



## muschi (27. Dezember 2014)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, Zeit für Vennbike sich mal toll zu fühlen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/retrospektive-2014-anterospektive-2015.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche Euch eine ebenso grandiose und vor allem Sturz freie Zeit in 2015 
Vielleicht schaffe ich ja mal zu Euch ... wobei ... die sportliche Messlatte wurde ja wieder ein wenig höher gelegt da muss meiner einer ersma 26 Wochen crash-diät machen und die andern 26 Wochen ins Trainingslager


----------



## muschi (30. Dezember 2014)

Der Schnee auf dem wir alle talwärts fahren.
http://www.vennbike.de/2014/12/schneeleoparden-spielen-gerne-im-schnee.html#more


----------



## muschi (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr, dann machen wir doch mal so weiter wie in 2014 nur noch besser, noch toller, hoch aufregender,
Und da habe ich doch direkt was zu bieten: 

Jana und Max und ihre Sieggeschichte vom Bridge Cape Pioneer Trek in meinem geliebten Südafrica, gogogogogogo.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/max-und-jana-in-rennfahrergeschichten.html


----------



## muschi (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bin Verbalvulgärriker, bitte schön

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/callboy.html#more


----------



## muschi (10. Januar 2015)

Mal was zum nachdenken zu Bikeparks, Politiker und den Umgang miteinander.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ein-bikepark-macht-noch-keinen-sommer.html


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2015)

Trefflich fokussiert!




Dafür hab ich den gern nochmal rausgefieselt..
*Nous Sommes MUSCHI.*


----------



## naepster (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Januar 2015)

Der sei noch gewährt....wenn man die Coleur auch für gewöhnungsbedürftisch hält (so man nitt 'nen Werksvertrach mit Team Cyan hat...) -
selbst der ehrwürdige Gürzenich zu Köln geht jetzt...




MuschiColor!  Da droht die Menschheit 'nen Hype zu verschlafen.....


----------



## muschi (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, ich wollte mich mal recht herzlich bei euch bedanken.
Die Arbeit im Vennbike-Blog wurde in den letzten 2 Monaten durch den großen Erfolg immer mehr und nun habe ich das große Los gezogen.
Ich wurde in das Redaktionsteam von mtb-news.de berufen. Das heißt Spaß haben!!!
Ab Mittwoch nächster Woche startet meine eigene Kolumne "Muschi am Mittwoch" hier auf mtb-news, die 14täglich erscheinen wird.
Ich eskaliere schon seit Tagen, so sehr freue ich mich, das ich so eine Chance geboten bekommen habe.
Und das bedeutet Arbeit, soviel das ich andere Sachen vernachlässigen muß. In ersten Linie heißt es jetzt meine neue Kolumne zu tragen.
Natürlich werde ich auf Vennbike weitermachen, und zeitversetzt auch dort veröffentlichen, aber es wird hier von meiner Person aus ruhiger werden. Aber die anderen Vennbiker werden die Lücke schließen.
Es mag sein das ich mit meinen Publikationen und Verlinkungen nicht immer jeden mitgenommen habe, aber so ist das nun mal wenn man immer von einer Polkappe zur nächsten reist. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mal im neuen Format besuchen kommt. Ich bin natürlich weiter hier, aber eben weniger.
Malario wird am Dienstag sterben, mein Accountname wird auf Muschi geändert, das wurde Zeit.
Ich werde mein Profilbild erst mal behalten, damit man zur Hälfte noch weiß das ich es bin, obwohl wer soll hier sonst Muschi heißen. dieses
So das wars, außer noch mal Danke zu sagen, denn ohne euch wäre es ja nie zu Vennbike gekommen, auch ihr seit meine Inspiration.

Prost euer Mario


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

*Glückwunsch, Muschi!*


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Tikki-Takka-Tikki-Takka...Zeit ist weißes Rauschen, wer will da schon 'ne Maßskala raushauen? Du sprichst "unsere" Sprache,
und da freu' ich mir 'nen Kirschlohrbeerstrauch ans Knie (Frikadellen sind teuers winterzeitig!)
datt ett so fruchtet wie ett tut! Vulkaniergruß! LG, der Pete ...oh, ich hab' rosa vergessen!...


----------



## muschi (20. Januar 2015)

Die Jungs, Trailliebhaber 
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/trail-und-kuchen-tour-sonntag-180115.html


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Wie 'se sich winden! Hochbeachtliche HM-Leistungen übrigens - in 'nem durchschnittlichen Pumptrack wahrscheinlich ~ 670 Runden...
Chapeau, die Hörrn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (27. Januar 2015)

Snowbiken...
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/schnee-am-samstag-ich-dreh-fast-durch.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht 
Seitdem Euch die Muschi mal Luft zum atmen lässt blüht Vennbike ja wieder richtig auf 

Das Bild hier ist für mich z.B. ganz klar ein heisser Kandidat für den KBU Kalender


----------



## naepster (1. Februar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/01/ich-bin-auf-droge-was-fur-ein-geiles.html#more
 ​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2015)

Das wäre defintivo eins für den Januar gewesen - trotz ohne Biker! Neid für Erleben, der Pete....


----------



## muschi (8. Februar 2015)

Rennfahrergeschichten Teil 2

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/rene-und-farina-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2015)

Gibt nix Schöneres als wenn mers sich gemeinsam auch noch Natur teilen kann fern von Forstwegen! Chapeau, der Pete...


----------



## muschi (9. Februar 2015)

Eisbärentango mit Sahne, schön war es.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/eisbarentango-mit-sahne.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2015)

Oha, Eierkneiferbotz ohne Shorts ....


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Rudelcheffe an flankierenden Navyseals 19,80 €! Neien - schwatte Töne hatt die Eifelscholle genug - die Bildmitte sugeriert nahenden
Frühling.... Farbe funzt, lasse reinböllen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Februar 2015)

Übrigens, liebe Venn-Biker...der schreckliche (S)ven ist jetzt auch dem Muschi-Clan beigetreten...man beachte die Rockfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Ha- der Terrier! *Nein* - jetzt nich' auch noch Röckchen! Lass mers mannhaften Nagellack mit 80er Körnung diskutieren - oder "diktieren"
auffe Spuren von "*Der Große Diktator*"! Dann aber auch Bowlerhut und Spazierstock im Flaschenhalter....


----------



## muschi (19. Februar 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/zwiegesprach-mit-einer-maus.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2015)

Hier, die nächste Stufe uns in Reservate zu stecken, können wir demnächst schön Forstautobahn rollen, alle andern Parteinen konnten ja schon ihr Veto abgeben
http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...aechst-400-kilometer-durch-die-eifel-1.756186


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Das kann man auch so sehen, wie "der" Italiener eine rote Ampel...als gutgemeinte Empfehlung.


----------



## muschi (21. Februar 2015)

Das passt ja wie Faust aufs Auge, als könnte ich hellsehen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2015)

Uffjepasst, Aachener Innenstadt, der Ampelhasser kütt


----------



## "Grenzgänger" (21. Februar 2015)

Da braucht man sich ja keine Gedanken mehr über eine gute Trailgeometrie zu machen. Für Waldautobahn braucht man nur guten Geradeauslauf. 
Wenn man es wenigstens wie die Niederlande lösen könnte.  Dort gibt es ja getrennte Reit -,  Wander- und MTB-Wegenetze in einigen Regionen. Als Kompromiß finde ich diese Lösung für stark bewanderte und befahrene Gebiete recht sinnvoll gelöst.  So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten. 
Wer sich mal ein Bild über die Strecken in den Niederlanden machen möchte :

http://mtbroutes.nl/

Wir sind aber auch nie von anderen Waldnutzern negativ angesprochen oder gar beschimpft worden,  wenn wir diese MTB Pfade verlassen haben. 
Da funktioniert das Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## DonWutz (22. Februar 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...aechst-400-kilometer-durch-die-eifel-1.756186



Da planen Menschen die von Radfahren keine Ahnung haben.
Und Geld in der Hand welches sie nicht selbst erarbeitet haben welches weg muss.
So ne Scheisse. 
Der Bikepark war nur Zückerchen der Politik um den Downhiller wegzuschließen und eine Handhabe zu haben ihn aus den restlichen Wäldern zu verbannen. Ich frag mich nur wie oft die Klientel den Park nutz so ganz ohne Lift .... 

Leider wurde ein ähnliches Projekt für Radwege vergangene Woche auch für meine Ecke der Eifel veröffentlicht.
Ein Glück das ich bald im Alter der E-Bike fahrenden Bevölkerung bin.
Ich werde euch jagen .....


----------



## muschi (23. Februar 2015)

Gangschaltungen werden überbewertet.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/ein-frosch-zum-kussen-genesis-fortitude.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Gangschaltungen werden überbewertet.


 
Federweg, Duschen und Matratzen auch !


----------



## naepster (25. Februar 2015)

Springschwein vs Tretschwein 
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/achtung-springschweine-unterwegs.html#more

 ​


----------



## naepster (28. Februar 2015)

*Schweißnähte extrapornös inclusive *
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/02/schweinahte-extrapornos-inclusive.html


----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

kleine Trainingseinheit...


----------



## naepster (7. März 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/gunter-reitz.html
 ​


----------



## muschi (13. März 2015)

Flugshow für Fortgefahrene

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/flugshow-rureifel-samstag-070315.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (14. März 2015)

nochmal Till

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/rursee-runde-samstag-280215.html


----------



## muschi (16. März 2015)

Bitte erst aufregen, dann beten und dann teilen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/uber-wegekreuze-und-schilderwahn.html


----------



## 2014macHartmann (19. März 2015)

hier mal was von den Flugschweinen... oder Männer allein im Sandkasten!

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/filthy-trails-manner-allein-im.html


----------



## muschi (20. März 2015)

Hier mal die aktuelle Erklärung von Nordeifel Gravity e.v. von heute zum Bikepark Hürtgenwald.

Hi Leute,

es hat natürlich Gründe warum wir so lange nichts mehr bzgl. dem
Bikepark kommuniziert haben. Zur Zeit kursieren auch sehr viele Gerüchte, die nicht alle der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Fakt ist, wir verfügen über eine rechtskräftige Baugenehmigung.
Die Flächennutzungsplanänderung läuft auf Hochtouren und wir genießen die volle Rückendeckung der Gemeinde Hürtgenwald und des Kreises Düren.

In den kommenden Wochen werden wir bzgl. der aktuellen Situation eine Pressekonferenz abhalten. Wir hoffen den Park bald eröffnen zu können.

Bitte habt bis dahin noch etwas Geduld.

rideOn!


----------



## till86 (25. März 2015)

@Marcel, hast du den Mario am Bagger besucht? Auf jeden Fall ein cooles Bild!


----------



## naepster (28. März 2015)

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/03/von-zweien-die-auszogen-trail-surfen.html#more
 ​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2015)

Weicheier ! Hauen im Winter ab statt das hier mit Fassung und Würde durchzuziehen


----------



## Ertlif (29. März 2015)

ja, war schon ne Überwindung, das über alles geliebte deutsche, nasse, kalte Wetter zu verlassen und bei über 25 Grad, trockenem Wetter und Sonnenschein zu biken. Und dann auch noch die ganzen Trails, überall, wo man nur hinschaut! 
Endlich wieder zu Hause.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2015)

... bah das muss abartig gewesen sein ! Hochachtung vor so viel Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Ertlif (29. März 2015)

Respekt muss man sich eben verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (4. April 2015)

noch bekloppter geht immer.........

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/tim-greis-in-rennfahrergeschichten-ein.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> noch bekloppter geht immer.........
> 
> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/tim-greis-in-rennfahrergeschichten-ein.html
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375001




Liest sich gut was der Mann da tritt, scheint ja ein fittes Tretschwein zu sein 
Kann verstehen das es ärgerlich für Ihn war das er so kurz vorm Ziel nen Platten gefahren hat,
aber Schlcuhwechsel in 15 Minuten ? In der Zeit kriegt man normal 3 Schläuche getauscht.

Früher gab's beim Vulkanbike mal den "Pannenking" -> Schlauch raus & rein auf Zeit, ich glaub der Rekord lag unter 2 Minuten oder so
Vielleicht sollte er das mal über denn in seiner "Liga" machen anscheinend ein paar Minuten schon einen Unterschied.


Vielleicht sollte er das mit dem Fussball auch nich so "Ernst" nehmen  denn wenn ich am rennen Teilnehme dann ist das eher die Kreisklasse  ich denke er fährt da schon ein paar Ligen höher


----------



## muschi (4. April 2015)

Hubert du musst dir mal die anderen Texte von Tim reintun, einer besser als der andere.


----------



## muschi (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/die-rangerbarone-des-nationalparks-eifel.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. April 2015)

@ Ranger MadMcPete
Guck mal hier, das Gewicht auf den Schultern, kommt das in etwa hin mit dem was du da unter dir hast? Der Rangerkollege im Bild kriegt auch gerade die Groundcontrol gepfiffen


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2015)

Der Weichling trägt doch 'nen Reifenheber inne Schnute!


----------



## muschi (10. April 2015)

Besser spät als nie......

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/auf-der-suche-nach-dem-schonsten.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2015)

Freitag gab's Fisch ! 
Die Gräten schauen noch raus


----------



## till86 (20. April 2015)

Hier mal was zum Thema Seefahrt mit Kapitän Till 





Ein paar Frösche, die sich zum Gang bang getroffen haben waren was hinderlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (20. April 2015)

Achso, hier noch der LINK, sorry!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2015)

Sach mal Till, warst du früher mal Fakier oder stehst Du auf schmerzen ?
Barfuß auf Faltpedal ?


----------



## till86 (20. April 2015)

Hab drei Jahre in Afrika gelebt... Barfuß ist kein Thema ;-)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2015)

Ah ok, 1,5cm Horn drunter


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2015)

Der schwarze DAN des Bachbikens!  Da haut der Till die Türen des Machbaren abba auf Anschlach auf....Ich hab' ja bisher keinem
Bach widersagt, abba datt.....Gibbet Echolotsysteme für de Risebar? Da weiß ich wenigstens ob da Fisch stand wo mers unterging...
kein Parlais, der Pete Wofür taugt denn der "stationäre Wal" im Hintergrund?


----------



## muschi (23. April 2015)

Wer nicht am 1.April dabei war, hier nochmal mit der orginal Überschrift.
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/04/wenn-dein-rad-dir-ratschlage-gibt_22.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (2. Mai 2015)

Beim ersten Mal tut es noch weh, wie man sieht.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/benjamin-helzle-in-rennfahrergeschichte.html


----------



## muschi (7. Mai 2015)

Till hat sich entschieden wieder richtig mit zu mischen im Renngeschehen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/unterwegs-mit-dem-nachwuchs-scott-scale.html


----------



## till86 (7. Mai 2015)

Danke Mario!
Der Frischling, Rasse Vennbike, Abstammung Scott Scale...
Das neue Spielzeug für Volldampf-Touren durch die Eifel und Renneinsatz mit Tretschwein Till 
Aber hab gesehen das mein Scale noch Übergewicht hat 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/05...s-900-sl-scale-900-sl-von-ibc-user-wastelino/


----------



## muschi (7. Mai 2015)

Der Sebastian hat aber keine Zeit zum fahren, da stehst du besser da.


----------



## muschi (17. Mai 2015)

1.....2.....3....hab dich!!!

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/formsuche-ist-keine-formsache.html


----------



## muschi (19. Mai 2015)

Eskalationsstufe - die gemeine belgische Talsperre

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/das-sechsfache-talsperrenmonster.html


----------



## muschi (24. Mai 2015)

Unser Ingo, ganz allein weil alle lieber Rennen fahren.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/one-man-one-visiontour-23052015.html


----------



## muschi (26. Mai 2015)

Die Jungs waren beim Schinderhannes.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/schinderhannes-mtb-marathon-240515.html#more


----------



## naepster (27. Mai 2015)

Der Rest war in La Reid, Ardennen Tropy, 1xkurz & 2x Lang...
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/05/zwei-erstbezwinger-und-ein-looser-la.html


----------



## muschi (2. Juni 2015)

Sieg, Sieg, Sieg, unser 4er ist deutscher Meister

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/treffen-der-generationen-bei-den-24h-am.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2015)

Was bringt einen dazu bei solch herrlichem Wetter & Landschaft immer paar Kilometer im Kreis zu bolzen um wenig später einen handvoll Altmetall zu erhalten ?    Ich werds nicht verstehn !  

Ob ich Euch zu dieserLeistung gratuliere ? Da muss ich nochmal schwer in mich gehen, denn seit wann ist "bescheuert sein" eine Leistung ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Hubert, allet für den Pokal - allet füret Altmetall, vom Sinn im Unsinn, da ist der Mario doch der Experte hier.


----------



## muschi (5. Juni 2015)

Hubert du hast mich erwischt. Ich mache das alles nur um die Kolumne zu füllen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Mario hat als pubertierender Eifel-Jugendlicher Kommune mit Kolumne verwechselt - jetzt ist die Ganze Hatz doch für die Katz.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juni 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Hubert du hast mich erwischt. Ich mache das alles nur um die Kolumne zu füllen.



Du Provokateur    
Übrigends kamen 50% des erstplazierten Teams in der 2er Wertung aus Kummere 
Der kann äver nur trödde, däm mössemeens jet technik beibränge !


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

Au rendez-vous des amis - ein Treffen von Federkielschwingern kündigte sich an! Leute, die ohne Eigennutz datt Netz befeuern mit Tourenberichte sollten sich - ganz inne Kernaussage - bei de VTT in Elsenborn treffen; "Rita's kleine Schritte" unterstützt ganz selbstlos
Projekte vonne Kurzen in Malawi; da simmer's Fan, da simmer dabei! La Paisage:




Camp Elsenborn iss einmalige Chance einmal im Jahr ett Venn zu rocken! Wo's anderenorts selbst für barfüssige rote Fahnen hagelt
kann mers zwischen Elsenborn und Perlebachtal legal tolleriert in Natür pür eintauchen...und nebenbei noch für 'ne gute Sache,
datt sollt' uns all' beflügeln...Ers ma Grundbetrach entrichten, muttu innen Keller vonne Sporthalle "loipen" (Wort gilt ganzjährig...)




Nach (gerne den Startbetrag vervielfachen, ett stärkt die Laune der Kassendamen im Keller und landet bei arme Kinners!) Loipenkartenbezuch war zeitlich noch watt Defizit, de Collegas fehlten noch - blitzsauberett Laienkabinett füllte de Lücke 1+




Wallace & Grommit bauen Standard-Baumarkzelt auf unter Auslassung menschlicher Logik und Einbezug aller Variablen;
in meinem Beisein hat's ein 8-Meter-Zelt gegeben, 20cm hoch - und Zonengrenzvariante von erheblicher Höhe aber Tiefe vonne
Filzpantoffel! Überhäuft sie mit Kleinkunstpreisen oder dem Körpagewicht in Gold!
(Anmerkung: Hier arbeiten zwei Ehrenamtler an Materie die se so noch nitt tangiert hatte - da ziehen mers den Hut
vor und ~ Lächeln nur leise!) Dann aber round about 10 Öhren geballtet Eintreffen vonne schreibenden Zunft;







*Jürgen* alias JMR-Biking mit Compagnero 

@@Jabbaboy und *

@@muschi* und Arne vonne Vennbikers - und - wegen de Parität:







*

@@muschi *und Arne vonne Vennbikers und* Jürgen alias JMR-Biking *mit Compagnero @Jabbaboy!

Startsequenz, ein Rätsel*:



*
Naaah, wer merkt's?! Mit 55+35 Kilometern kommt der Tourenteilnehmer jenau bis vür de Kölner Dompoortz! Da aber keiner beide Touren kombiniert hagelte ett heute keine belgischen Bikeenthusiasten vor de Domtüren...
Die beiden Zipfelchen sind doch mehr als enn Tip! Jau, verstanden, und wo kommt getzt der Bildermangel her? Ganz einfach: Neben Talent für den Federkiel haben die beiden Barden Mario und Jürgen auch noch Bums inne Waden...
Fattie & Flatpedal waren da eindeutig eher Bauchpinselei - wo die Hörrn vorwech Qualm im Trail erzeuchten hätt der Verfasser enn Schüppchen gebraucht um selbigen zu produzieren....Nach Einhalt und Flüssigkeitsverinnerung auffe Suche nache Truppe nebenbei noch 'ne Seniorentruppe adoptiert -2 blaue und eine gelbe Jacke, hätt' passen können - stellte sich der letzte Fahrer als 79jährig auf Reha vor....da geht mehr nach oben....
Bis anne Querung von Furtsbach und Perlebach hat's uns runtergespült - rauf hab' ich keine Spülung erkennen können...
*Nomma Klartext*: Warum gibt's nach dem Start kein Pic mehr? Weil der Verfasser jeden Kubikzentimeter Luft brauchte um dem Peloton
zu folgen, der Arne iss meiner Meinung nach ein Cyborg, der Mario hat durscherzählt egal ob nunter oder nuff, der Jürgen hatte noch schlafende Energie - ich war froh datt keiner mitte Ölstaffelei hinger de nächst Kurv' stand um mich schlepphängend zu "verewigen"... Aus den angepeilten 35 wurden jefühlte 46 Kilometer, gefühlt hat datt Forum auch noch watt verdient; Abteilung NABU: Kuckst Du:
*



*
Angekommen wieder im Rursee: Der Würfelbarsch! Natürlichet Vorkommen als Pasch! Also 2x5, damit Einzeltier katalogisiert...
Post scriptum: fehlen taten die Barden Hubi (Zähne rausgeflogen) und Yogi (Fernverkehrsoption verloren) - watt mag wohl passieren wenn die's alle 5 mal schaffen?! Stay tuned, der Pete - schön und entspannt laut Tourbericht von Wums-auf-Dämmel-habenden...


----------



## muschi (14. Juni 2015)

Schön das du so schnell bist, ich folge morgen Abend.


----------



## muschi (16. Juni 2015)

Das Camp Elsenborn, das kann was!!!

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/bikemanover-mit-trailgeballere-auf-dem.html#more


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Jungs guckt mal hier wir versteigern eins unserer Trikots für einen guten Zweck. Es darf gerne geteilt werden.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/trikotversteigerung-fur-einen-guten.html#more
https://www.facebook.com/vennbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Jungs guckt mal hier wir versteigern eins unserer Trikots für einen guten Zweck. Es darf gerne geteilt werden.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/trikotversteigerung-fur-einen-guten.html#more
https://www.facebook.com/vennbike.de


----------



## till86 (23. Juni 2015)

Vennbike´r unterwegs im Venn...



 

Hier geht es zu dem Vennbike-Rennbericht: Raid des Hautes Fagnes


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2015)

Starke Leistung  
Bei dem Wetter die 90er in 5:14 RESPEKT !
Das hab ich mal auf der 65er gebraucht ... aber ich darf das ich bin Adi Pös


----------



## muschi (1. Juli 2015)

HEIMRENNEN - HEIMRECHT, es ist angerichtet, Einruhr-Marathon 2015

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/eliminatoren-kennen-keinen-schmerz.html#more


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. Juli 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Einfuhrmarathon 2015



 Was soll man da denken? Bestimmt war das der EinRuhrMarathon.

Schöner Bericht übrigens, habe alles gelesen. Kennt einer noch den ollen Zapato Espinoza?
Der hatte auch so ein Muschibärtchen .

Wenig Zuschauer in Einruhr allerdings.
Ich war einmal da, vor Jahren mal. Strecke ist mir aber zu öde, also technisch gesehen.
Da kommen die Asphalttreter echt besser mit klar. Für mich nix zu holen, der darauf hoffen müsste, dass andere sich ordentlich 
aufs Maul packen oder Angstbremser sind, um Plätze gut zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2015)

Rennen gewinnt man halt am Berg, da kannsde Fahrtechnik wie Danny haben. Zumindest die Rennen wo bergauf auch die Uhr mitläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (3. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube vorm Krieg und vor dem Neschenel Park hiess das noch nicht Marathon, dafür wurden da aber auch heute höchst verbotene Pfade gefahren.


----------



## muschi (5. Juli 2015)

Das Mädchen mit dem Marathon-Bums

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/07/sarah-reiners-manchmal-zerplatzen.html


----------



## muschi (14. Juli 2015)

Der letzte Teil der Betonsanierertriologie, von der Allerseelenschlacht bis Vogelsang.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/07/die-betonsanierer-30-heldendammerung.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2015)

... lang lang ist's her ....










..... aber bisschen kühler


----------



## muschi (4. August 2015)

Fatbike für Beklopptgeschrittene

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/08/24h-duisburg-nachstes-jahr-mixed-solo.html#more


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. August 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Fatbike für Beklopptgeschrittene
> 
> http://www.vennbike.de/2015/08/24h-duisburg-nachstes-jahr-mixed-solo.html#more
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 409659




Super !
Grad ´raus, so wie et is. Gels machen pupsen .

Schreiberisch gesehen nochmal 2 Schritte nach vorne. Schöner Stil und was soll ich sagen?
Habe ja selbst ne Schnauze am Kopp, aber das Stück hier war erste Sahne.

Danke Mario.


----------



## muschi (4. August 2015)

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen Mtb-News und Blog, der Text ist samt meiner Emotionen hingerotzt und unbehandelt. Es gibt Texte die dürfen nicht korregiert werden.


----------



## LvMatterhorn (5. August 2015)

Hallo Vennbiker,

voarb, sry wenn das die falsche Gruppe ist. 
Mein Name ist Rainer. Ich wohne seit ein paar Jahren in Köln und fahre gern mal in die Nordeifel. 

Urprünglich komme ich aber aus Weeze vom Niederrhein. Viel plattes Land. Trotzdem sind wir dort auch als Verein unterwegs. Damit es aber mal ruppiger wird fahren wir oft für Touren nach Willingen oder in die Pfalz.

Da die Nordeifel nicht so weit weg ist habe ich meine Vereinsfreunde mal in die Nordeifel eingeladen. Wir sind vom 20-23.08 in Nideggen untergebracht. Leider sind mir nun 2 Touren weggefallen (verbaut/gesperrt etc.) weshalb ich nun auf der Suche nach Locals bin die mir weiterhelfen können...

Stand heute fahren wir ein Tour Simmerrath-Monschau (Perlenbach etc.) und eine weitere um Nideggen.
Die Verrückten vom Niederrhein können einiges an Hm und KM verpacken (vll. nur nicht im Eiltempo da teils schon im gehobenerem Alter ;-) ) bis 55 Km mit bis 1600 hm sind drin. Technisch darf es gern S2 bis 2,5 werden....Gerne trailig mit wenige Autobahnen...

Über eine gpx würde ich mich natürlich freuen, aber das mit den gpx Dateien ist ja immer so eine Sache ist (wird ja nicht gern vergeben, was ich verstehen kann). Wir würden uns deshalb auch sehr freuen, wenn jemand oder mehrere Bock hätten sich mit uns an einem oder zwei der Tage zu treffen und eine Runde gemeinsam zu drehen. Die Leute sind schwer in Ordnung und ne Mega lustige Truppe.

Für einen Eindruck von uns anbei unsere Hompage (nicht so gut wie eure, aber immerhin) 
http://www.germania-wemb.de/index.php/mountainbiking


Danke Voarab
Ride On!


----------



## muschi (5. August 2015)

Hallo Rainer, ich bin im Urlaub, aber ich gebe das mal an Till und Ingo weiter. Die 2 sind Nideggen Spezialisten.

@29erTrailjunkie , @till86


----------



## LvMatterhorn (7. August 2015)

JA super. Wir würden uns sehr freuen
PS: Wir würden uns bei einer gemeinsamen Fahrt natürlich mit einer Vereinsspende bedanken. 

MfG Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (10. August 2015)

Hi Rainer,

ich denke eine Tour bekommen wir hin.
Am 22.08. haben wir (Vennbike) bisher einen Tag im Bikepark Hürtgenwald geplant.
Daher würde Do. oder Fr. eine Tour ab 16 Uhr passen... wären dann ca. 40km + 1000hm und nur Trails ;-)
Für mich wäre das dann meine Feierabendrunde aber definitiv sehr technisch 

Am besten schickst du mir deine Mail-Adresse per PN.

Danke!
Gruß Till


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. August 2015)

till86 schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> ich denke eine Tour bekommen wir hin.
> Am 22.08. haben wir (Vennbike) bisher einen Tag im Bikepark Hürtgenwald geplant.
> ...



Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Gegend, wo fahrt Ihr, in welche Richtung? 
Danke!


----------



## LvMatterhorn (11. August 2015)

Hi, wir starten an den Tagen immer in Nideggen. Eine Tour geht Richtung ruhrsee,dann Hürtgenwald den Park runter, bis obermaubach der Talsperre dann nochmal hoch Richtung nideggen. Am Sonntag dann zum Anschluss in Simmerrath Richtung Monschau perlenbachtal


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. August 2015)

Danke.


----------



## muschi (6. September 2015)

Vorgeschmack auf den Vulkan.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/09/vulkanbike-eifel-marathon-2015.html


----------



## muschi (11. September 2015)

Thomas Becker trifft Thomas Becker, oder die Wutz zu Besuch beim Navi.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/09/mit-der-wutz-im-wehetal.html


----------



## 2014macHartmann (24. Oktober 2015)

Hmm lecker Suppe...
http://www.vennbike.de/2015/10/die-erbsensuppentour-reloaded.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2015)

Da issa ja wieder 
Von Seite 95 wieder nach oben geholt ?

Äätzezupp ös doh äwe nimmi so jod wie fröhde ode?


----------



## muschi (8. November 2015)

Fat im Westen, Part 3

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/11/30-kleine-fatbikechaotisten.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till86 (9. November 2015)

Ich hab da noch das passende Video gefunden und direkt an Denis gedacht!


----------



## till86 (31. Dezember 2015)

Hier noch Bilder + Bericht von dem 1. MTB-Rennen auf der Motocrossstrecke in Kleinhau!



 
Das Rennen ist ein Tip für 2016!


----------



## muschi (4. Januar 2016)

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/anfahren-2016-1vennbike-tour-sonntag.html

Erster Gruppenritt des Jahres


----------



## muschi (21. Januar 2016)

Fat im Schnee.........

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/schneegefluster-voll-fat.html


----------



## muschi (1. Februar 2016)

Phil kann auch fat.....

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/01/fat-im-skiurlaub.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2016)

@muschi Hast du auch senile bettflucht ? [ 04:56 Uhr ? ] Oder haste gearbeitet oder gezecht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2016)

Oh watte, Freitach droht Montafon! Wittu mitt Snowpics zugebabscht, und wenn ich mir die eigene Schneekanone von Heckler&Koch
an den Kangoo klemme!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2016)

Die WoM hat siedoch nicht alle oder Jungs ?
Bringen die nen fetten Bericht über's Naturschutzgebiet die Irren.
Bärendienst ! Denen müsste man mal nen saftigen Leserbrief schreiben !


----------



## muschi (7. Februar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die WoM hat siedoch nicht alle oder Jungs ?
> Bringen die nen fetten Bericht über's Naturschutzgebiet die Irren.
> Bärendienst ! Denen müsste man mal nen saftigen Leserbrief schreiben !




Wir sind mit der Redaktion der Womb seit Tagen in Kontakt. Der Bericht wurde von Locals geschrieben, und die Redaktion ist über die Situation vor Ort nicht im Klaren gewesen. Wir versuchen nun was konstruktives draus zu machen, Hubert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2016)

Oki Doki, hatte denen auch mal ne Mail geschrieben da haben die mir das mitgeteilt das sie mit dir am hexen sind


----------



## AC-Stef (8. Februar 2016)

Moin !!!  Weiß ja nicht ob ich schon mal erwähnt habe !! Mittlerweile kann man sogar schon GuideTouren buchen und das bei mehreren Anbietern , glaub das geht nicht mehr lang gut da ! Leider


----------



## muschi (8. Februar 2016)

Das habe wir auch schon thematisiert. Die WOMB will nächste Woche zum Thema was bringen.


----------



## muschi (10. März 2016)

Unser Ansgar versucht sich mal in Tech-Nick:

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/02/der-herr-der-ketten-ringe-prolog.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/03/der-herr-der-ketten-ringe-der-umbau.html


----------



## muschi (28. März 2016)

Winterpokal Auf Wiedersehen........

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/03/winterpokal-20152016-ein-nachruf.html#more


----------



## till86 (15. April 2016)

Enduro-Rennen in Belgien, wir [Ingo und Till] waren dabei!
Hier gibt´s ein paar Bilder + einen Bericht:
http://www.vennbike.de/2016/04/enduro-rennen-esneux-und-chaudfontaine.html




 

Viel Spaß!
Gruß Till


----------



## HerrUnterholz (15. April 2016)

Sieht spaßig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emotroester (17. April 2016)

Hey. Ist heute jemand im Aachener Wald oder Umgebung unterwegs wo man sich anschließen könnte?


----------



## muschi (17. April 2016)

Nein leider nicht, die Jungs sind in der Rureifel.


----------



## muschi (19. April 2016)

Auf der Suche nach dem dicken B.

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/04/tom-und-tom-auf-der-suche-nach-dem.html


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

B-edrückend b-eindruckend b-erichtet!


----------



## muschi (29. April 2016)

Wuppertrails deluxe, Danke @Trail Surfer für den hingebungsvollen Text

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/04/steil-ist-geil-steiler-ist-geiler.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2016)

Wäre doch schön, wenn der Beitrag es schafft, in die Vennbike-Top10.


----------



## muschi (30. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wäre doch schön, wenn der Beitrag es schafft, in die Vennbike-Top10.



Du hast es geschafft, du bist in den Top Ten.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2016)

muschi schrieb:


> Du hast es geschafft, du bist in den Top Ten.


Wir!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2016)

Wo stehen wir nun, Mario?

Übrigens: Am Samstag wird ein ganz bestimmtes Trikot ehrenhalber die Vennbike-Fahne beim Gäsbock-Marathon vertreten!
Freu mich schon riesig drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2016)

Wenn es gern gesehen ist, würde ich meinen kleinen Rennbericht zum Gäsbock morgen hier veröffentlichen. 
Soviel vorab, es war nur geil geil geil!


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2016)

*Gäsbock Marathon 2016, "Sweet Little 16"* - Der Bericht aus Sicht eines noviziellen Wiederholungstäters

Freitag, 6. Mai. Der Wecker klingelt.........nicht. Denn mein Mai-Wort des Jahres gibt sich heute die Ehre: Brückentag. Die Sonne lacht und es prickelt in mir. Brü-cken-tag Brötchenholen und das lange Wochenende mit einem ausgiebigen Frühstück einläuten. Der vorhergehende Feiertag, "Vatertag", wurde mit Eisessengehen und anderen schönen Dingen, wie einem ordentlichen Bikecheck, gestaltet.

So strahlt mich mein Whyte also bereits wartend auf der Terrasse an, als ich den Frühstückstisch decke. Es geht also in die Pfalz, eigentlich _Palz_, aber mit einem kleinen Abstecher zum "Klassenfeind", in die Kurpfalz nämlich. In die Nähe von Heidelberg. Dort nimmt mich Armin, samt Partnerin Yvo, herzlich in Empfang.
Bald lugt Kumpel Sebastian mit seinem Drössiger ums Eck und zackbumm sind wir auch schon auf dem Rad, uns einige der schönsten Trails um Heidelberg zu geben. Die Rast auf dem Königsstuhl, mit tollem Blick ins Tal und den Neckar, die knackige Abfahrt danach und einige Höhen- und Tiefenmeter später, purzeln wir wieder ins Ziel. Nach ausreichendem Radlerkonsum richtet sich der Blick zum Grill und später genießen wir den lauen Abend mit ordentlich lecker aufm Teller.





Samstag, 7. Mai. D-Day. Eigentlich habe ich ja Kurzstrecke gemeldet. Fünfzig Kilometer und Tausendvier/fünfhundert Höhenmeter. Eigentlich. Denn mein Vennbike-Stammestrikot in Größe "Race L" sitzt nach den zahlreichen im Winter abgespulten Kilometern immer noch knackig um Bauch und Hüfte. Nichts drückt oder zieht. Also Langstrecke? Warum nicht. Will aber nicht alleine, mal Armin fragen. Wir entscheiden uns, uns an der Spaltung zu entscheiden....
*Start.*



Frühstück gibt es heute erst einmal keins. Später. Erst an der 1. VP, salzige Dampfnudeln mit Vanillesoße, halbe Bananen, Nutella-Schnitten.
Dritter im Bunde ist Christian, mit seinem XL Scaled 301er. Die ersten 520 Höhenmeter und 20 Km zur VP nehmen wir locker und entspannt; lassen einige bereits hechelnd an uns vorbeiziehen, wohl wissend das unsere Stunde noch kommen wird! Denn wir wollen die Trails heute bis zur Neige auskosten und nichts ungefahren lassen - so der Vorsatz.
Vor der ersten VP wartete jedoch schon das erste kleine Highlight der Strecke - die TREPPE. Ja, eine Treppe.







Nüscht wildes, möge man meinen. Und der Blick aufs Foto lässt wahrscheinlich bei den meisten die Schultern zucken.
Das geschmeidige Gift, das sich einem leicht einflößt: Es ist Warten angesagt, das Tandem kommt da wohl nicht so richtig ums Eck. Dazu die ersten Dutzend Traillegastheniker, die entweder runterschieben und mittem im runterschieben stehenbleiben oder purzeln...




Christian bleibt kurz zurück...Brille putzen...Armin vor mir......guckt, ob ich auch schiebe. NÖ. Heute bitte nicht, ist ja trocken und alles locker von Rübe und Cojones. Also geschmeidig runter, Applaus, man dankt.

Also, nach der 1. VP wieder ab in den Wald. Die Höhenmeter schieben sich vor einem her, es gibt einige Abschnitte, da steht die Luft und die Lunge scheint sich mit feinem Staub zu vereinen. Kein Lüftchen. Immer wieder schöne Traileinstiege in meist recht schnelle, schmale Waldtrails. Pfalzgestein rüttelt auch immer wieder Bike, Beine und Arme durcheinander. Dann wieder ein schmaler Gegenanstieg, Singletrail 15% hoch. Ich mag diesen Rhythmus und bald ist die 1.000 Hm-Marke geknackt. Ging leichter als gedacht. Wir sind ein gutes Team und wechseln und immer wieder vorne ab, ohne das wir uns überpowern.
Denn das, was man hier wieder runterfahren kann, lässt schon auch mit der Zunge schnalzen. UFFBASSE! Steht auf Schildern, kurz bevor die nächste fahrtechnische Herausforderung wartet: Steinfelder und sonstiges enges Rumpelgedöns, schnelle Treppen, Absätze und Stufen.
Ein weiteres wunderbares Highlight, wie im letzten Jahr, die Espresso-Bar. Und wir haben Glück. Die Vorgeschichte: Als es auf der Abfahrt dorthin wieder UFFBASSE heißt, wollen Armin und Christian zunächst zwei Biker vorbeilassen, die uns bereits den vorhergehenden Aufstieg begleitet haben. Weil ich aber gerade so schön im Flow bin, wird man wieder nicht geschoben, sondern gefahren, den Drop runter und weiter. Die beiden also hinterher. Und so genießen wir je einen Espresso Doppio Macchiato und einmal Capuccho. Die beiden Kameraden kommen dann hinter uns mit ihren Bestellung dran. Wir genießen gerade mit Amarettini und Streuselkuchen, da heißt es von der Bar "Gas ist aus, gibt keinen Cafe mehr!". Glück gehabt. Habe wegen dem "Doppio" aber auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, denn bis dahin alles Sahne und mit einer 66km/h-Abfahrt auch ordentlich Gas gegeben.




Das Whyte macht alles mit, will mir wohl zeigen, dass ich kein _Enduro_ brauche.

Ach so, ja natürlich sind wir schon längst auf der Langstrecke unterwegs. Und so bewegen wir uns auf den letzten Schinder des Tages zu. Den DRECKSANSTIEG. Nochmal insgesamt knapp 400 Hm, unterbrochen mit meinem persönlichen Highlight des Tages: Der sympathische "Fitfucker" vor mir wird getrieben, fährt mit seinem schmal bereiften Hardtail immer schneller, auch durch mich gepusht. Die folgenden Stufen und Treppen nehmen wir mit vollem Flow und in der Luft. Bis er bremst. Au scheizze...hätte schiefgehen können....wer sagt denn das SLX 203/180 nicht ordentlich funzt? Wieder am Gas spukt uns der Trail in einer Kehre wieder aus. Nicht ohne, dass es vorher nochmal einen buckeligen Felsabsatz hatte.
Die letzten Kilometer zur letzten VP, Rothaus-Pilsener und Wurstbrote warten. Die Aussicht wunderschön auf Lambrecht ins Tal, von den Bergrücken und -kämmen des Pfälzer Waldes eingerahmt.





 



Und eine gute Nachricht zum Schluss: Wir haben ein akutes Tiefenmeterdefizit, gefahren bis dahin rund 1.700 Meter hoch, aber nur 1.300 runter. Ihr wisst, was das heißt. Jo, noch einmal Knallgas und die Geschwindigkeit das Rad stabilisieren lassen. Ein schöner letzter Rausch!

Heute wurde alles ausgekostet. Weitere Rahmendaten: 1.770 Hm, 75 Km, 6 Stunden Fahrzeit netto, Schnitt 12.57 km/h.
Letztes Jahr auf der kleinen Runde waren es 10,3 km/h. Ich glaube, ich bin auf gutem Weg ein vollwertiges Mitglied der Vennbike-Gemeinde zu werden.

Und, vor allem: Ich bin bereit für 2017! Die beiden Spitzspitzkehren, die ich heute als einziges noch ausgelassen habe, bitte warm anziehen!


----------



## emek (9. Mai 2016)

Ja. Super war es. Ich versuche morgen noch sinnbefreite Fotos zu posten. LG Armin


----------



## emek (10. Mai 2016)

Hier noch eine kleines Gruppenfoto und ein Bild des Espresso Feuerwehrautos. Leider hab ich viel zu wenig geknipst...


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> *Gäsbock Marathon 2016, "Sweet Little 16"* - Der Bericht aus Sicht eines noviziellen Wiederholungstäters
> 
> Freitag, 6. Mai. Der Wecker klingelt.........nicht. Denn mein Mai-Wort des Jahres gibt sich heute die Ehre: Brückentag. Die Sonne lacht und es prickelt in mir. Brü-cken-tag Brötchenholen und das lange Wochenende mit einem ausgiebigen Frühstück einläuten. Der vorhergehende Feiertag, "Vatertag", wurde mit Eisessengehen und anderen schönen Dingen, wie einem ordentlichen Bikecheck, gestaltet.
> 
> ...



Schöner Bericht, Rene! In altbekannter wortakrobatischer Manier!
Ordentliche Leistung! Besonders gut gefällt mir das Trikot von meinem LieblingsBikeKlamottenLabel in GELB.

Und beachtlich dass sogar der Bergische Laktatexpress zugegen war...schnelle Jungs aus und um Wuppertal...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2016)

Ich brauche mehr davon. So viele schöne Momente, dieses Jahr. Ja, beim Stefan, beim Armin. Ich liebe solche Begegnungen mit Menschen, die unser schönstes Hobby mit ihrer persönlichen Leidenschaft frönen und lieben.
Ich danke euch!
Mario, du bist auch noch dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (10. Mai 2016)

Ja das hoffe ich doch, dein Bericht ist wieder ein Bestseller.


----------



## muschi (12. Mai 2016)

Trainingseinheit zum Vatertag, Prooooooost

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/nightride-400-einmal-um-den-westerwald.html


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Mai 2016)

Mario! Ich brauche unbedingt und spätestens zu Anfang nächster Saison das geile Vennbike-Driggooh mit umgekehrten Farben! Also Schriftzug in dunkelgrau/schwarz und der Rest in muschinisiertem Pink! Büddebüddebüddebüüüüddeeee 
Und dieses Mal einmal Kurz, einmal Lang.
Würdest du dich da bitte drum kümmern, dear.....


----------



## muschi (13. Mai 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mario! Ich brauche unbedingt und spätestens zu Anfang nächster Saison das geile Vennbike-Driggooh mit umgekehrten Farben! Also Schriftzug in dunkelgrau/schwarz und der Rest in muschinisiertem Pink! Büddebüddebüddebüüüüddeeee
> Und dieses Mal einmal Kurz, einmal Lang.
> Würdest du dich da bitte drum kümmern, dear.....



Du wirst mit auf die Trikotbestellliste genommen. Das organisiere ich aber nicht verantwortlich, und die Farben und das Design stehen auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## muschi (20. Mai 2016)

Jedes Jahr zu Pfingsten.......

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/05/zu-risiken-und-nebenwirkungen-der.html#more


----------



## Silberrücken (17. Juni 2016)

Hi, wer von Euch macht die 24 Stunden im Olypark solo?  Schreib mir doch mal eine PN


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2016)

Unser Ingo fährt da Solo.


----------



## Silberrücken (18. Juni 2016)

Danke, Muschi. Er wird sich ja wohl melden, denk ich........


----------



## muschi (20. Juni 2016)

Wir können auch Triathlon......

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/06/auch-kaltes-wasser-ist-nass-indeland.html


----------



## Ingo_Panorama (25. Juni 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Hi, wer von Euch macht die 24 Stunden im Olypark solo?  Schreib mir doch mal eine PN


Hi Silberrücken  Sorry für die späte Antwort. Ja "eigentlich" fahre ich in München Solo. Bin aber noch etwas verletzt und muss noch schauen, ob es bis dahin wieder geht. Was gibt es denn Gutes? Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (29. Juni 2016)

Der Gladiatorenkampf beim Einruhr-Marathon

http://www.vennbike.de/2016/06/eliminatoren-senioren-und-podestoren.html


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hoffe ich darf als Vennbike fremder und Gebiets fremder meine Erlebnisse zum Rursee-Marathon einfach hier mit reinschreiben:

Ich war auch mal wieder bei Rursee-Marathon und es hat sich gelohnt.



Die Strecke war auf Grund der Bodenbedingungen nicht besonders gut zu fahren. Einmal hat es dafür gesorgt, dass ich mein Rad in Schreitgeschwindigkeit abgelegt habe. Ich selbst bin zwar dem Boden fern geblieben, aber das ablegen des Rades hat schon gereicht das Schaltauge leicht zu verbiegen. Danach hat es mir zweimal die Kette übers große Ritzel geworfen. In folge dessen konnte ich nur noch 9 der eigentlichen 11 Gänge fahren. Das kostete natürlich ordentlich Zeit und Kraft.



Aber es hat trotz allem sehr viel Spaß gemacht und zum erhofften Erfolg geführt. 13.Platz in der Feuerwehrwertung und zusammen mit zwei meiner Arbeitskollegen habe ich die Teamwertung auf der Kurzstrecke gewonnen.

Vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und alle Helfer. Ist echt ein toller Marrathon in einer schönen Gegend.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2016)

Ihr seid aber auch überall vertreten was ?
Da will man entspannt Urlaub in Sölden machen ..... Und da kommt da ein Vennbike daher und drängelt 

Setzt ihr jetzt auch neue biketrends ? 12 + ?


----------



## muschi (1. Juli 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber auch überall vertreten was ?
> Da will man entspannt Urlaub in Sölden machen ..... Und da kommt da ein Vennbike daher und drängelt
> 
> Setzt ihr jetzt auch neue biketrends ? 12 + ?


Das ist der Till bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden, Bericht folgt.


----------



## muschi (20. November 2016)

War ja mal wieder lustig, besonders das Bäume gucken der anderen Art. Jetzt muss der Ansgar was drüber schreiben.
Hier mal was zum warm werden:


----------

